
DJI Will Cripple Your Drone If You Don't Register It on the Company's Website - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/dji-will-cripple-your-drone-if-you-dont-register-it-on-1795427600
======
DarkKomunalec
"This is actually a really responsible move on DJI’s part. [...] Meanwhile,
the consequences for not activating the drone through DJI’s website are tough
but fair."

A machine that you supposedly own doesn't obey you, but instead follows the
orders of the manufacturer and government. This is "responsible" and "tough
but fair".

How long until drones refuse to fly over industrial farming/mining operations
to document pollution and abuse? Until cars refuse to drive down roads you're
not 'supposed' to be on, and won't let the engine start past a curfew, should
one be imposed? Until phones refuse to photograph specially tagged items
(don't want people stealing movies/unmasking witnesses or jurors/endangering
police). Until computers send a plaintext version of all your communications,
if asked politely by the authorities? It would be _irresponsible_ by the
companies that make those products to enable and even profit off such flagrant
lawbreaking by their customers!

When everything you own can betray you, you are a slave.

